# lake effect snow in ny



## candyman13601 (Jan 14, 2008)

talked to my g/f a couple hours ago she had to go out and plow 4 times today they had over 2 feet in thre last 24 hours in mexico ny and they are saying 1-3 more feet tonight and tommorrow. kind of par for the course she dousnt want the snow. we are 50 miles apart and i want the snow i just put a blade on my 01 f-350 yesterday and i cant even go out and use it becouse i only have a 1/2 inch on the ground all day.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why are you not married to her?:realmad:


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

the city of fulton is a mess form the lake snow. i had to go tow 2 of my tractor trailers out last night... they still have the no travel advisory up. as well they just opened route 81 back up...


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*drive there*

Only 50 miles i,d drive to the snow ,if you want to plow its probaly 1 hr away right?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

*city of fulton*

They are in a real mess the DPW barn roof fell in this morning from all the lake effect (light and fluffy) Everyone got out ok!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

crazy pics...


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

all the trucks were out on the roads plowing..however the garbage trucks and a few rigs were squashed...


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*fulton*

there big snow blowers were in there too. They recently got a snowblower from the state so they could clear the shoulder of the roads. they were all down to one and a half lanes.


----------

